# Automatische Weiterleitung



## a.mechernich (26. Okt 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Dieses Script soll die Flash Version erkennen und wenn Flash 8 vorhanden bzw. nicht vorhanden ist jeweils auf eine andere html-Seite automatisch verlinken.



var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
if(hasRightVersion) {  // sofern eine akzeptable Version ermittelt wurde


*was muss hier herein, dass automatisch eine andere html-Seite aufgerufen wird?*


  } else {  // Flash ist veraltet, oder das Plug-In wurde nicht ermittelt

var alternateContent = '';
    document.write(alternateContent);  // Nicht aus Flash stammenden Inhalt einfügen
  }
// -->
</script>



Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Roar (26. Okt 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Sky (27. Okt 2005)

über "window.location.href" kannst du sagen, wo's weiter gehen soll


----------



## Exceptionist (27. Okt 2005)

kannst aber auch top.location.href.replace("URL der Seite bzw des bildes oder sonstiger file");
nutzen.
anstatt top kannste auch andere frame-bezeichnungen angeben.


----------

